# hello anyone know of this????



## tiggerg65 (Apr 16, 2007)

hello same old thing day after day i havent been on in awhile but was once again tring to find some hope of feeling better i have bloomed to a whooping 350lbs geeshh i feel like a sick whale mood swings like crazy feeling down most of the time i have went through more drs then most women half my age its getting so old and i feel hopeless sometimes i just want to give up anyway i get a newsletter like twice a week and theres this new transplant wanting to know if anyone has heard of it? if it works? Italian Thyroid Breakthrough: Self Transplants! hmmmmmmm proablly a big hoax yet again i have search the internet and cant find but one thing on it ok so anyway enpough of the complaints like i said its been awhile since i have been on here but since i have been away i have found a wonderful man whom i married two weeks ago he is standing beside me which is great comfort also i think maybe i have found a great dr as well been seeing him for a few months now i am on the highest dose of levothyroxine still gaining weight but my last visit my tgh was 9 and he told me he would test me one more time and he admited he didnt know what to do if the numbers were still high


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

TSH of 9 is still quite high. What dose are you on? I doubt it is the highest. Sometimes we have to do a combo dosage. I am doing 88 and 100.

I have to starve myself to lose weight whichI don't recommend. From this Aug. to now I went from 132 to 109 Lbs. and striving for 100Lbs.

Good luck and congrats on your marriage.


----------



## tiggerg65 (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks i am on 300mcg my dr. says he cant give a higher dose and far as staving i dont eat enough now to keep a bird alive just dont want it


----------

